# Hacer un encoder absoluto 10 bits



## DSP (Jul 29, 2010)

Que tal amigos.
Soy nuevo en el foro y antes que nada quiero agradecer a todos, porque quizas sin saberlo, me han ayudado con la información que comparten por este medio.

Por otro lado, acudo a ustedes para saber si alguien ha fabricado o conseguido un encoder absoluto de 720 posiciones codigo gray o de resolución mayor.

O en su defecto un encoder de 60 posiciones.

Se que existen multitud de empresas que los fabrican pero son muy caros.

Agradesco de antemano cualquier ayuda o sugerencia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 29, 2010)

DSP dijo:


> .....Por otro lado, acudo a ustedes para saber si alguien ha fabricado o conseguido un encoder absoluto de 720 posiciones codigo gray o de resolución mayor.
> 
> O en su defecto un encoder de 60 posiciones.....


¿ Leiste esto ?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/encoder-optico-128-posiciones-posibles-made-in-casa-15251/


----------



## DSP (Jul 29, 2010)

Gracias fogonazo. Si lo leí.

Sin embrago, haciendo un poco de calculos, con los diametros necesarios y el tamaño de los leds y sensores me quedaría un disco muy grande.

Suponiendo que utilizo leds de 5mm y fototransistores de 5mm y dejo un espacio de 5mm entre un codigo y otro

10 bits =1024posiciones
el perimetro de la capa mas pequeña es de 1024 cm
su diametro seria 1024cm/3.1416 = 326 cm  = 3.26 metros!!

Quizas debo utilzar sensores mas pequeños y precizos (alguna sugerencia??)

Estoy tratando de hacer algo pequeño...
Te comento lo siguiente: hay un chip AS5045 que parece solucionar mi problema. es un encoder magnetico y utiliza un iman para calcular el angulo. Pero aqui en México es dificil (no imposible) conseguir ese tipo de componentes. Pero además el iman debe ser especial y solo lo consigo si compro por millares

Bueno, no me quiero encerrar a una sola opción.

En algun momento pense en que quizas sea posible quemar un CD y utilizar un lector lasser.

gracias


----------



## willynovi (Jul 29, 2010)

si necesitas diodos y fototransistores mas pequeños puede tomarlos de un mouse de los viejitos, esos que vienen con la bolita.


----------



## DSP (Jul 30, 2010)

Gracias willynovi lo tomaré en cuenta, tengo algunos ratones que ya no ocupo y voy a desarmar.

Se me ocurre otra manera: Se puede utilizar un encoder incremental y un pic con una fuente de alimentación ininterrumpible (con una pequeña batería parecido a lo que hace el DS1307). El pic debe permanecer en SLEEP y desperar cuando se produzca una interrupción que generará el encoder incremental. Y así tendré siempre la posicion absoluta sin necesidad de un encoder de tan alta resolución.

Bueno, muchas gracias y espero poder ayudar tambien en alguna ocasion


----------



## Oceano (Feb 15, 2011)

Cuando consulte este tema, comprar encoders magnéticos en un solo chip, casi toda la publicidad la tienen los austriamicrosystems. Traté de ver como poder comprar estos encoders y me encontré que sólo lo pueden hacer empresas, o comprar mil por ejemplo, "1k" que ponen ellos. Seguí buscando y llegué a Farnell. En EEUU tiene otro nombre pero son los mismos "gatitos" con diferente collar. Me encontré que te ponen un precio y ya habiendo metido los números de la tarjeta de crédito es cuando comienza el susto. Lo primero es que no aceptan compras por menos de 30 euros. Me dije "bueno, pues compro unos cuantos". Luego, el precio es sin IVA, te pegan una clavada impresionante en los gastos de envío y no te dejan elegir otra opción más barata, total tampoco me corría prisa. Pero eso no fue todo, resulta que los gastos de envío tampoco tiene el IVA de los gastos de envío (repito porque creo que es necesario). Total, que tratas de comprar una cosa y estás obligado a pagar más de 30 euros y cada pieza el precio te sale en realidad por 3 ó 4 veces más que el precio que ellos ponen cuando consultas. Esto es una estafa legal, al fin y al cabo lo pueden justificar perfectamente.

Más tarde fui a esta web: http://www.rls.si/default.asp?prod=am256 de la empresa RLS.

No hay precios por ninguna parte pero les puedes pedir una muestra gratuita (en la pestaña "Sample request"; he puesto el AM256 pero puedes elegir otro modelo) y no sólo eso, también incluye el imán de neodimio y sin costo alguna por tu parte, ni por los gastos de envío. Me quedé muy sorprendido y sin saber cómo agradecerlo. También me enviaron el imán de neodimio "especial" ("especial" me refiero a los polos N y S está a los lados del cilindro).
Me inventé un nombre de empresa, no piden el CIF. En menos de una semana lo tienes en casa.

El tema del imán de neodimio "normal" no hay más remedio que pegarlo "de lado". No queda estético, pero sigue siendo igual de funcional. Es más, hasta puedes meterlo dentro de arcilla rápida (es blanca, se seca rápido, no necesita cocción y lo puedes encontrar en el Carrefour o papelerías por ejemplo). Haces un cilindro con el imán dentro con la cara norte y sur del imán quedando a los lados y asunto resuelto y bonito!

En la siguiente web verás cómo pega el imán un usuario de este tipo de chips, en este caso es otro modelo y ahí viene un poco explicado (en inglés).

http://interface.khm.de/index.php/lab/e ... -mlx90316/
( Esta web me la pasó un chico muy amable de http://www.cnczone.com )

Los imanes de neodimio "normales" (con los polos N y S en los extremos) los puedes encontrar en eBay. Si te registras sabrás los gastos de envío, porque el precio real es siempre el precio del producto más los gasto de envío (siempre hay que estar muy atento a los gastos de envío porque hay más de uno que hace el negocio ahí para los incautos. Entre esos incautos estuve yo cuando comencé.
Entras en eBay internacional ( eBay internacional en español y desde españa es así: http://cgi.ebay.es/ y en general es http://www.ebay.com pero en inglés ) y escribes las siguientes palabras claves (siempre en inglés) "neodymium magnets" (sin las comillas) y verás todo tipo de precios y de cantidades. Yo compré un lote de ciento y pico imanes de neodimio a un buen precio. Los componentes electrónicos, siempre que puedo, los compro tb en eBay internacional porque me sale más económico que ir a la tienda de electrónica.

Y volviendo al tema de los encoders magnéticos, visto lo visto, de momento seguiré con mis pic encoders porque me sale más económico que los chips. Habrá que esperar un poco hasta que se normalice este tema. Por otra parte los encoders con sensores Hall digitales u ópticos tienen sus ventajas frente a los que ya está todo integrado, pero cada caso es particular, y en el mío, de momento, lo veo así. Eso sí, los chips de los que hablamos, en plan servomotor, tratarlo como si fueran servos RC tipo Futaba, le da mil vueltas a estos mismos servos. Los servos RC carecen de resolución y una misma posición está un poco más aquí o un poco más allí... Usando uno de esos chips y con una PIC tenemos posición exacta.

Saludos.


----------



## golumx (Feb 15, 2011)

Yo pedia a austriamicrosystems unos samples de encoder rotatorio con una resolucion de 10 bit, con salida PWM, me enviaron tres con sus correpondientes imanes en 48h, el chip en cuestion no ocupa mas de 1cm2 y funciona perfectamente, pasate por la pagina y mira a ver que es lo que mejor se ajusta a tus necesidades, tienen varios modelos, tanto lineales como rotativos.


----------



## Oceano (Feb 16, 2011)

RLS tb tarda dos días hábiles por UPS, pero comento más tiempo por que no siempre se cumple, por ejemplo si lo pides un miércoles por la tarde, lo más seguro es que lo recibas el lunes. Sábados, domingos y festivos no son días hábiles.

Puse el modelo más básicos, pero puedes escoger otro modelo de la empresa RLS.

Yo encuentro, y es sólo una opinión, que RLS tiene alguna ventaja sobre AustriaMicroSystem en que además de las posibilidades que comentas para conectar a un PIC, todos los modelos tienen salida directa en paralelo. En AustriaMicrosystem esto no lo he visto.
De todas formas, y como decía en mi post anterior, cuando miras internet toda la publicidad y mejor distribución la tiene el modelo de AustriaMicrosystem, siendo mucho más sencillo de adquirir.

Yo sólo espero que este tipo de chips encoders, sea de la empresa que sea, pueda ser más sencillo y económico. De momento no es sencillo ni económico su adquisición.


----------



## DSP (Feb 16, 2011)

Les comento que adquirí 10 sensores AS5045 en newark en 10.88 dolares (mas gastos de envio, iva, etc.). Son de 12 bits y resultaron muy buenos, el problema que tuve ahora es que no consegui los imanes de orientacion radial.

Y bueno pues, soldarlos y hacer una placa con las pistas tan delgaditas tampoco me fue tan sencillo.

Pero al final lo probé con un iman de orientacion axial "atravesado" y funciono bien. Pude ver en el osciloscopio su salida PWM. Pero temo que no usar el iman correcto sea equivalente a desperdiciar la gran resolucion que tienen. Es cuestion de retomar el proyecto y hacer varias pruebas para ver que tan exacto es.

Saludos


----------



## pou (Jul 30, 2011)

hola a todos, me llaman dudaman, y voy a hacer honor a mi nombre pa no variar...

bueno, el caso es que queria manejar un motor brushless, y habia pensado en los encoder incrementales, que tienen el problema del alineamiento inicial para conocer su posicion exacta y sincronizar el PWM que se le meta. Y entonces pregunto si se podria con este cacharro:
"www.rls.si/document/AM512BD01.pdf" 
ponerlo en modo absoluto (segun datasheet, con la patilla 42 PS) leer la posicion con el micro, luego pasarlo a modo incremental, y ya arrancar el motor estando sincronizado... 

Asi te quitas los sensores hall que harian falta para alinear al inicio un motor.

Bueno os parece viable o e dicho una tonteria?


----------

